# Lauranazario: 11.000



## diegodbs

Felicidades un poquito atrasadas desde la Península.
11.000 intervenciones son una "barbaridad"  
Gracias por todos tus comentarios y no quiero ser miembro de las "Monjas Grises" o "Grey Nuns", tengan el nombre que tengan.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

To a translator among translators - I am in awe of your ability to pull out exactly the right word or expression in so many different areas of a language.

Congratulations and thanks,
Chaska


----------



## Mei

MUCHAS FELICIDADES!!! 

Mei


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias, Laura.


----------



## América

Laura, felicidades y Muchas gracias por no solamente ayudar con los posts, sino también por las veces que haz tenido que corregir y recordar los reglamentos para poner posts.

Gracias por toda la ayuda que me haz prestado, especialmente en lo que a terminología médica se refiere


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡¡ENHORABUENA LAURA!!!!  

Y muchísimas gracias por todos tus consejos.  
Alundra.


----------



## ILT

Laura, muchas gracias por todo, por todo todo todo


----------



## Agnès E.

Just for a change, I won't say gracias Laura, I will say merci, Laure !
Joyeux postiversaire !


----------



## DDT

Laura, you're incredible!!!

Scoop! (Laura's unofficial portrait   )

DDT


----------



## cuchuflete

No matter how difficult...

Laura always seems to 
find a way to
Find the Answer​

Muchas felicidades,
cuchu


----------



## elroy

And not just an answer, but an eloquent, precise, and comprehensive one.​ 
¡Felicidades! 
Looking forward to many more. ​


----------



## la reine victoria

Congratulations! and thanks
Laura​ 
 * * * * * * * * * * * ​ 

A little something to keep you happy!​ 



LRV​


----------



## Cracker Jack

FELICIDADES queridísima LN!!!

Congratulations.


----------



## YoungBlood

Felicidades !!!
Cuanto Tiempo Toma Eso ??? Llegare Alguna Vez ????


----------



## timpeac

Wow, great work Laura


----------



## ElaineG

Congrats and thanks for everything.

And never forget that despite all the jokes, blondes do have more fun!:


----------



## maxiogee

Wow, panda-porn - or do I mean paedozoophilia?


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Felicidades, Laura. Y gracias por todo lo que aportas al foro.


----------



## lauranazario

Hi folks!
Thanks to everyone for your kind comments --they make they human behind the screen feel happy. 

Anybody feel like joining me for a nice healthy drink?


----------



## Sparrow22

*Además de unirme para felicitarte otra vez más , yo te acepto el trago, pero aún me debes el paseo por el malecón !!!!!!*

*Laura, por mi parte, infinitas gracias por toda la ayuda que brindas !!!!

Siempre lista para sacarnos de grandes apuros, con exactitud y precisión.*

*  Eres una genia !!!!!!!!! *


----------



## cirrus

Laura you are one of the pillars of this community.  I love the way you give us so much of your time and yourself.  Thank you


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*¡WOW!*
*Laura con tantas respuestas *
*siempre tan acertadas*
*y con tanta calidez*
*que me dejas anonadado*
*¡Gracias por todo!*​


----------



## ampurdan

¡Felicidades Laura!


----------



## lazarus1907

Enhorabuena con retraso, Laura.
Pasar de las 10000 ya es una exageración, pero lo tuyo merece un nombre de por sí.
Ojalá (para todos) que sigas ayudando a aquellos que no aprecian tu ayuda.


----------



## fenixpollo

Happy Postiversary, Mistress Laura!

  ​


----------



## lauranazario

Oops, I had forgottent to tell you...

I have cleared out all the clutter, so we can now have a post-11K party at my house!


----------



## danalto

Nice! Do I have to bring some fruits too?

Tons of kisses, _*undicimila*_!


----------



## danielfranco

I'm almost catching up with you!
Not really...
Congratulations! And thanks for all the help.


----------



## beatrizg

Me uno a la celebración con un poco de retraso.
*Felicidades, Laura!!!* 
Que los once mil se sigan multiplicando.


----------



## fsabroso

Hola Laura,

Nunca es tarde para agradecer a quien nos ayuda tanto, vaya que 11 mil, eso si que es compromiso, Laura recibe* mis Felicitaciones y agradecimiento* por todo esta ayuda que brindas, por la paciencia con muchos de nosotros, por la presición de tus comentarios, y por compartir tus conocimientos.

*Muchas Gracias!* 

Félix.


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Laura,

Muchas felicidades.  Mil gracias por tu compañerismo y palabras de sabiduría.


----------



## Metztli

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Anybody feel like joining me for a nice healthy drink?


 
*Salud!!! *

*Un poco tarde (pero es que no sabía)...*  


*M u c h í s i m a s    F e l i c i d a d e s,   L a u r a ! ! ! *​


----------



## belén

Pasó por aquí y de lo que me vengo a enterar...


 
*¿¿¿11000??? ¿¿¿11000???

¿¿¿HE LEÍDO BIEN??? 
*
 
*¡¡¡Esto se merece una celebración en toda regla!!!*


* Chicooooooooos, ¡¡¡a comer!!!*​


----------

